# PFS Olive Wood, 2nd One From IFIX



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep Christoper sent me another Olive Wood Pickle Fork Shooter and this one too is a real Beauty.

Many Thanks Chris for this fine shooter.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That olive wood is pretty stuff.

Nice shooting Darrell!


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Great shooting with a beautiful shooter.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

that olive wood had some great patterns on it .


----------

